# How do you store tanks when not in use?



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have to down size my aquarium hobby for a time and I was wondering how I can store the tanks without having to worry about the seals going bad? I don't want to get rid of them since I plan to start them back up again in the not too distant future but I don't know how long they will be in storage either. They will be stored in an outdoor Rubbermade 8' x 10' shed. Most likely they will be there through the rest of this year so the temps will range from 100F to below freezing. Any suggestions on how I can protect them? Should I put Vasaline on the seals and put some kind of insulated packing material around them? 
I just don't want to fill them up again later and find that the silicon has cracked and they are leaking because I don't think I would have the skill or the patience to try to reseal them and I certainly don't want to have to replace them. They aren't big tanks...29gal, 20gal, 3x 10gal.
Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

clean them good..dry them and turn them upside down..they will stay clean that way..the seals will not go bad..i have had tanks sit empty for 4 or 5 years .set them up with no leaks at all.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mine went 10 years and some did start leaking around the top rim (water creeps under the rim and over the glass). Most likely from rough handling. Don't lift your tanks by the trim. Drain them before you move them (more of an issue in tanks 30 gallons or larger). We had no problems toting around 1/2 full 10s.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I don't think I would go with Vaseline either as it is petroleum based. Of course in this day and age, the fish are probably acclimated to that. I will admit it was the first thing that came to my mind though hehehe. Even if you wipe it off real good I am doubting you could get it clean enough.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Vaseline is a no no with the seal. Don't leave salt crusted in the corners either, rinse them well.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Oooo I wonder if the petroleum would eat away at the silicone. I just thought of that. Lots of reasons to just leave it alone LOL.


----------



## chattafish (Aug 22, 2007)

I stored 3 tanks for five years in my garage. I drained them, rinsed them, put them on a shelf with nothing next to them, or most importantly in them. All the fish stuff went into a rubber-maid container next to the tanks. They all survived except the one my husband accidentally broke .


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok then, looks like I won't have to worry too much about them then as long as hubby don't throw anything at them. I'll probably wrap them in bubble wrap anyway just to be on the safe side. 
Thanks for the no-no on the Vasaline. Could have been a big mistake if I hadn't asked first. lol
I'll be sure to take everything out before I store them away. Maybe by the time I get ready to set them back up I'll be able to get some new equipment and it won't matter if the old ones go bad. Just don't want those tanks to get ruined.


----------

